# How much bleach



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

I have an air bed and its been a bad year for mold. I just took it out an dit has a ligh coating of white on the fabric top. How much bleach and water would you use to clean it. I don't want the bleach to ruin the plastic if that is possible 

And while I am at it how much does it actually take to make a cleaner. I m one of those that just pour some in


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Just pour a cup of bleach into a gallon of water and wash away. We also have an air bed and have never had any mold problem..Different parts of the country I suppose...Good Luck...


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

if it is a Sleep Comfort it is to be taken back to the store for replacement. it is a known issue but they wont tell u about it. ours had a small spot of black mold on the air bladder and sprayed it w Lysol and clecked it later and the whole thing was black. thought Lysol was to kill stuff?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

A 10-1 ratio of water-bleach should be sufficient. If it can be trusted to take care of blood borne pathogens, it ought to do alright.


----------

